# Wat equipment do u use?



## wickedskater (Jan 21, 2008)

Just wonderin wat equipment u use. I use a mathews feathermax 45# 23 in draw, archers choice 5 pin sight, tru-ball release, gold tip graphite xt 5575, and x-ring stabilizer, drop away rest, and NAP thunderhead 100 gr broadhead.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Check the sig!


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Check the sig =]


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Man's height longbow pulling 80# or so, heavy hickory arrows, and two blade trade points. All made by me


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

2006 Hoyt Lazertec 50lbs 27in draw quiktune rest impact sights homemade stabilizer gt22 arrows:wink:


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

Its in my sig but i started making and shooting longbows and thats a blast i might hunt with one this fall


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

o ya i switched stabilizers right now from s coil to a modular stabilizer


----------



## mathews93 (Feb 7, 2008)

check sig and i use a viper 5 pin with a piece o' **** release.


now accepting free releases!:wink:


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

05 Ultra Elite xt3000 
CBE sight
Classic Scope
Posten Stabilizers
Cavalier Tab
NAP 750 rest

08 Hoyt Katera
HHA sight
Schaffer Drop Away
Hoyt Quiver

Ross CR337
Tiger Tuff Lizard Tongue Rest
_(back up bow)_


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Thats an awesome range of bows u got 2wyoming.
got any pics ?


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

wickedskater said:


> Just wonderin wat equipment u use. I use a mathews feathermax 45# 23 in draw, archers choice 5 pin sight, tru-ball release, gold tip graphite xt 5575, and x-ring stabilizer, drop away rest, and NAP thunderhead 100 gr broadhead.


guess you, me and mathews93 are the only smart one on here!! 

i shoot a mathews legacy 55 lb# 28'',Pro Hunter Micro Bow Sight, tru- ball release, easton xx75 2'' blazers, archery dynamics atabilizer, no name rest, 100 gr thungerhead:wink:


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

BIGBC said:


> Thats an awesome range of bows u got 2wyoming.
> got any pics ?


Thanks BIGBC
Ill take some pictures this evening, and put them under the bows thread, here in the youth forum!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

armyboy said:


> guess you, me and mathews93 are the only smart one on here!!
> 
> i shoot a mathews legacy 55 lb# 28'',Pro Hunter Micro Bow Sight, tru- ball release, easton xx75 2'' blazers, archery dynamics atabilizer, no name rest, 100 gr thungerhead:wink:


I didn't realize that they shot selfbows too:wink:


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

kegan said:


> I didn't realize that they shot selfbows too:wink:


in compound bow perspective.... now they need to get smart in the traditional way of life. :wink::wink:


----------



## buckshot95 (Oct 19, 2006)

Traditional all the way.


----------



## bigbuckdown XT (Feb 7, 2007)

check the sig


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

Check the sig but im fixing to but new rest sights and i think stabilizer


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

well alpine silverado eclipse 48# or so 24.5'' black gold flashpoint 4 pin rip cord 3555 gold tips 2 inch blazers and muzzy mx-3 and a doinker stabilizer


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

Mathews conquest 3 blueberry, bowdoddle arrow rests, copper jhon sights, stan realeases, gold tip arrows, vortex binos, classic scopes, AEP stabs.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

alpine silverodo eclipse
45#, 25"
blackgold flashpoint 4 pin
rip cord
radio exweaves-2 inch blazer vains, shuttle Ts (and redlines for 3D)
little goose release


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

For Indoor/3-D

Vectrix XL 70lbs 
Spot Hogg Hogg-It
Trophy Taker Micro adjust dropaway
Shrewd stabilizer, side bars and v-bar
Tru ball Little boss/BT Gold release
CX linejammers
Bucknasty string/cables

Shoots awesome, shot a 300 59X last week on a NFAA 5 spot with it.


----------



## deer boy91 (Jul 27, 2006)

bowtech guardian 57.6 lbs 29.5 inch draw goldtip 55/75 with 100 grain tip for 3/d and easton cobalt 2412 for indoor sure-loc supreame with truspot scope 6x and 3x clearifier for indoor and 3d hunting sure-loc chalenger with pin attatchment warrior drop away for hunting and hoyt launcher for target and 3d carter evolution for targets and carter 2 shot for hunting.
doinker 11.5 for hunting and x-ring 30 inch for target


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

parker buck hunter
hha sight 
WB w/ 250 maxima's 
with donkier stab 
but soon should change to a diamond something but dont know yet might change with up kinda of $$ i get rounded up


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

alpine


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

master hunter said:


> alpine


woops. lol


----------



## jake in ga (Jun 1, 2007)

check the sig


----------



## WV hoyt shooter (Feb 10, 2006)

check the sig

____________________
Hoyt Vipertec 87#
Beman ICS hunters
Scott Longhorn and Little goose
custom stabilizer
truglo 5 pin sight

Fixing to get a new 3d/indoor bow


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

elite synergy 57lbs at 30inch
ripcord and toxtonics kr 5 pin
5575 gt trad. hunters


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

chaged my rig. Elite GTO 50lbs 26# draw, carbon express arrows, cooper Jhon, tropy taker rests, extreme scopes, vortex optics, AEP stabs, vortex lenses.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

recurve see sig
compound 
pse firestorm x
taza elipse stabs
tru ball
fatboys
sureloc supreme


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

check sig


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

I use equipment that works.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

man 2wyoming what does the tiger tuff lizard touges look like


----------

